# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [AVIS] Quel moteur 3d choisir ?

## 304bl

Bonjour  tous,

j'aurais besoin d'avis et de conseil pour choisir quel moteur 3d utiliser selon les conditions suivantes :

-le projet suivant sera un FPS (joueur contre joueur donc en reseau)

-ce projet sera notre premier gros projet de jeu video donc besoin d'un environnement au possible complet et au possible intuitif ( je dit au possible car je sais trs bien la difficult gnral de la chose ;-)  ).

-le moteur doit tre open source.



voila jattends vos conseils et avis sur ce sujet et jespre mme vos expriences sur les possibles moteurs 3d

pour info je me suis renseign sur deux moteurs (jmonkey et ogre 3d).

----------


## pyros

J'aime bien Ogre. 

Trs polyvalent, orient jeux-vido sans tre une usine  configurer. Les param. pas dfaut marchent trs bien, mais possibilit de customiser le dcoupage de la scne selon son tendu et sa topologie (Octree, KDTree, tuiles pour trs grandes scne, etc... et on peut implmenter sont propre algo si on est motiv  ::mrgreen:: ). Et surtout, une trs bonne doc et une grande communaut d'utilisateur acif  ::ccool:: .

Bon, par contre a reste quand mme un gros moteur, si tu souhaite faire un pong ou un pacman, de l'OpenGL natif suffirait  :;):

----------


## 304bl

non lol un pong n'est pas d'actualit  ,mais une version 3d vision peut se transformer en best-seller non ? ah ,ba je reste sur un projet de fps alors .

oui ogre a l'air trs polyvalent et complet mais je suis septique sur la partie code a fournir , car comme j'ai dit plus haut ce projet est notre premiers gros projet de jeu structur et donc j'ai peur qu'avec ogre de devoir coder tout les classes , peut-tu me dire si ogre fourni une librairie assez complte et integre t-il la majorit des outils ncessaires ? (audio , reseau ect)

----------


## pyros

Je ne crois pas qu'il fasse de l'audio ni du rseaux, ni mme les inputs. Il fait du rendu, gre la scne, les collision etc... mais a reste un moteur 3D, pas un moteur de jeux complet  ::?: 
Si tu cherche une solution tout en un, ce n'est peut tre pas le meilleur choix en effet. Par contre je ne m'y connais pas assez en moteur de jeux pour te conseiller  ::oops::

----------


## 304bl

oui je crois que ma question est assez mal poser en effet, je cherche plutt un moteur de jeux pour prendre les base avec les structures et hirarchie qui compose un jeu video. c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que j'hesite a me tourner vers jmonkey qui a l'air dtre le seul a ma connaissance a fournir un kit complet et open source.

----------


## ElGat0

Si tu cherches un moteur de jeu plutt qu'un moteur 3D, alors a vaut peut-tre le coup de s'intresser  Shiva 3D ou Unity, qui fournissent tout un framework - ou mme l'UDK.
C'est beaucoup, beaucoup plus rapide que d'assembler un moteur 3D + toute une ribambelle de bibliothques (comme tu le feras si tu utilises Ogre, Irrlicht ou n'importe lequel des autres).

Ils ne sont pas open source, mais tu le dis toi-mme, tu es assez sceptique sur la quantit de code  fournir...Dans ces conditions, ces moteurs peuvent suffire : tu peux quand mme coder pas mal de choses, simplement tu n'auras pas accs aux sources du moteur.

----------


## Boy13

pour la 3D
je peux te recommander aussi ce logiciel,
Ca sera utile pour regarder tes films preferes.
J'adore ca.

----------


## r0ots

Le moteur de jeu blender peut-tre? C'est le seul que j'ai en tte et qui satisfait tout tes critres.

http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Do...me_Engine/BSoD

----------


## theMonz31

salut

tu as Irrlicht qui coupl  IrrKlang fourni la gestion de l'audio.

En C++ ou en .Net suivant le framework utilis !!!

Irrlicht et Ogre SONT les deux poids lourds du moteur 3D open Source.

Aprs, tu as trueVision3D que j'aime bien (pas cher et .Net)

Sinon, XNA, mais c'est plus un environnement qu'un VRAI moteur 3D  ::):

----------


## bafman

un moteur open source pour faire un FPS avec tous les outils qui vont bien ? c'est pourtant simple  trouver : ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/sou...32b-source.zip  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0ots

Effectivement bafman, je crois que la c'est la perle  ::D: .

Sinon y'a NeoAxis qui vient de sortir en V1.0. Moteur de Jeu avec lequel je vois aucun incovnient  faire de FPS et qui est open source.

Bon aprs il est pas forcment gratuit, surtout si tu veux les sources. Mais tu as bien demand open source, pas gratuit  ::aie:: 

http://www.neoaxis.com/

----------


## 304bl

Je me suis mal exprim , je souhaite avant tout que le moteur soit gratuit, ensuite open source c'est mieux mais pas indispensable.

pour le moment je retient neoAxis qui a l'air bien  et jmonkey dont je commence a apprci l'environnement.

le moteur de quake3 est bien entendu la perle mais jattends de finir mon premier projet en environnement avant de m'attaquer au moteur3d directement.


Et la perle de la rponse est dcerner a :




> pour la 3D
> je peux te recommander aussi ce logiciel,
> Ca sera utile pour regarder tes films preferes.
> J'adore ca.


XD

en tout cas merci a tous pour vos rponses

----------


## seeme

Je pense que si tu ne veux pas faire un investissement trop lourd en code et un truc intuitif, je partirais plus vers Unity 3D (pas open source).

Aprs, un fps faut aussi voir si vous avez des choses particulires  mettre dedans. Si vous restez dans du classique, le moteur de quake est idal et rpond  tes critres. Il doit en exister des versions un peu plus user friendly, mais c'est au code quoi qu'il arrive.

Par contre si tu veux vraiment modifier les principes de base, unity pourra t'aider dans une certaine mesure ou encore udk avec son moteur de script.

----------


## Fabiani

304bl,

Dans le ddale de propositions , quand on ne s'y connait pas , on fait vite des erreurs ce qui tait mon cas. J'ai opt pour xna mais j'ai vite compris que ce n'est qu'une grosse api et qu'on doit tout faire 'from scratch' et que les perfs ne sont pas au rendez-vous (surtout sur 360) . XNA en restera  directx9 et win7 mme si de trs bons projets sont l pour le faire durer (SharpDX,Monogame,ANX) mais pour les dbutants faut savoir que ce n'est qu'une API pas un moteur de jeu complet (je me demande pourquoi il est dans la section moteurs chez dveloppez).

Il reste les 'faux' moteurs que sont Ogre et Irrlicht qui sans rentrer dans les dtails (plugins) sont des moteurs graphiques.

Ensuite deux poids lourds que sont l'UDK et le CryEngine qui d'abord sont 'anti-noobs' (je vais me faire des ennemis) et ont une licence payante pour la commercialisation (100$ + royalties). Pour un dbutant je dconseille.

Pour les moteurs complets (il en existe des dizaines) il y a Unity. La version free est trs limite si l'on veut aller un peu plus loin et la version payante est trs (trop!) chre, je crois 1200. Pour moi, s'investir ,surtout quand on a peu de temps, dans une philosophie (celle des crateurs du moteur donc l'ergonomie,le langage etc...) et tomber sur le mur financier pour accder  des 'features', je trouve a douteux. 

Il ne devrait y avoir qu'une faon de voir les choses: fournir un moteur complet sans bridage et proposer une distribution libre de droits pour les jeux non-commerciaux, et une licence payante pour les jeux commerciaux, dans des limites descentes pour les indies car pour les entreprises on peut concevoir que la licence soit plus onreuse.

En partant de l j'en retiens trois, en excluant tous ceux que je ne connais pas, les inactifs, ceux aux perfs moyennes , ceux qui dcrochent trop souvent , et en ne comparant pas toutes les features de chacun mais juste la simplicit, les perfs, le prix :

-Esenthel : (http://www.esenthel.com), simple, bonne communaut, bonne perfs (mme si pour les trs gros projets il peut y en avoir, mais pour un indie c'est ok), licence free pour non-commerciaux et 100$ pour les jeu commerciaux, multi-plateformes.
-Panda3D : (http://www.panda3d.org/) , idem aux critiques d'Esenthel (les perfs sont un peu meilleures surtout si on choisit le c++ au Python), mais surtout libre de droits mme pour les jeux commerciaux.
-DxStudio (http://www.dxstudio.com/) : idem  Panda3D, car la licence 'commerciale pro' est maintenant gratuite. Windows uniquement. C'est celui que j'utilise. Le seul dfaut que je lui trouve c'est l'emploi du javascript , srement pour simplifier la prog pour les dbutants, mais venant de Delphi et surtout du C#, tout dclarer en var (mme pas obligatoire en plus !) et comparer des entiers avec des chaines, a fait mal au c.. !! 

Voil pour lexprience de ces derniers mois, j'ai perdu beaucoup de temps avec xna (choix du c#) qui est une superbe API pour les dbutants mais pas un moteur de jeu avec diteur et tout ce qui va avec. Si a permet d'clairer quelques dbutants avant qu'ils ne s'engagent dans des projets.

Ce serait bien qu'il y ai une section (fora) pour ces trois moteurs chez dveloppez au mme titre qu' xna ou Unity.

Ce n'est que mon avis et mes expriences personnelles (+ retours d'amis ou collgues), je ne dtiens pas la vrit infuse.
Je n'ai aucun intrt financier avec aucun auteur, je ne les connais pas et eux encore moins  ::): 

Salutations.

----------

